# Birth Order Of You And Your Siblings?



## cooldudez (Jun 13, 2017)

1. idk
2. youngest so i wouldnt have to deal with younger and annoying kids 
3. its fine but i sometimes end up feeling like im forgotten
4. i know what its like to have an older and younger sibling
5. no
6. i have a younger sister and an older brother and im a boy


----------



## LiteMist (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a twin brother and an older brother. I have no problems with being a younger brother.
Being a twin is awesome, definitely more positives than negatives. The funny thing is our personalities are significantly different. I am an INTP and he is an ISFP. Even though he has a different personality type than me, we get along really well.
I get along with my older brother too (I think he is an ISTJ), but I think he should work on being less stubborn and more laid back.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Youngest of three and only boy with two older sisters 4 and 7 years older than me, though we also had a male cousin (5 years older than me) living with us until I was 9 whom was a brother-figure to me.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Oldest: My sister(xxxx)

Middle: Twin Brother (enfj)

Youngest(by 1 minute): Me (intj)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Taileile said:


> *I'm also pretty convinced that age gaps are really helpful in determining if kids would get along. .*


*

Absolutely true.
Siblings that are further apart in age are less likely to fight, but siblings whom are closer in age are more likely to have the best times growing up together.
Here's how I'd break it down.

0-2 year difference = Practically twins. The older sibling is not going to remember a time before the younger sibling was born or even as a newborn, and therefore not going to receive initial older sibling mentality. Would attend elementary, middle, and high school together and most likely to play together. Competitive nature and sibling rivalry also strongest within this age difference. 

3 year difference = Iffy. The older sibling was still pretty much a toddler when the younger sibling was born, and they would've attended high school together for a year, but at the same time are different enough to the point where you begin seeing less of twin-like sibling rivalry territory and more of "Patronizing Big Sibling - Annoying Little Sibling" territory. 

4-6 year difference = This is the typical age difference where the "Patronizing Big Sibling - Annoying Little Sibling" relationships you see in in TV and movies comes into play. The older sibling is old enough to have some recollection of before and when the younger sibling was born and therefore will have initial older sibling mentality, but they are still close enough to where there are still shreds of competitive nature, albeit this mostly correlates to antagonizing each other.

7-8 year difference = Still a conventional sibling difference, but also a big one, nonetheless. The older sibling is going to be in double digits for all of the younger ones cognitive life, but the younger sibling would've reached double digits by the time the older one reached adulthood. The older one is obviously going to find the younger one annoying or spoiled at times, and may sometimes patronize them, but are not likely to bully them, as there's little to no competitive nature between the two at this point. 

9-11 year difference = Semi-distant. Obviously a large sibling difference as the older one would reach adulthood when the younger one is still in single digits, but at least the younger one would already be in grade school by the time the older one finishes high school, so I wouldn't call it distant yet. The younger one is going to see the older one as somewhat of a parental figure, so sibling-like antagonizing doesn't really happen much at all.

12+ year difference = Distant, as the older sibling would've been an adult when the younger one was in kindergarten or below. The younger one will see the older one much more as a parental figure than a sibling.*


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

I only have one sibling and I love having an older brother. We get along and he is always there for me.
(He is two years older)


----------



## Ratsnake (Oct 4, 2017)

*Do you like being where you are in the birth order?*
Yes
*Would you prefer to be the oldest or youngest? Why?*
Oldest. Not sure, being the eldest child is all I know since I am one and I'm quite happy with it in my particular family, but that may not be the case for other people.
*What is it like being a middle child?*
Don't know, I'm the eldest and there is no middle child in my family.
*Did you get the benefits or negatives of any older or younger child by close age association?*
I know I get more power and freedom but more responsibilities as the eldest and my younger brother and I always annoyed the shit out of each other but that's calmed down over the years.
*Are you, or were you, an adopted child or a child in foster care?*
No
*Are your siblings all the same sex or is there a mixture of genders?*
I'm female, my younger brother is male so a mixture.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Deleted.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm the youngest.
Sister is eldest (ExTx..)
Brother is middle (ESTP)
Then there's me. (INFP/xP)
6 years between my sister and I, 5 years between my brother and I.

...

*Do you like being where you are in the birth order?*
I suppose so. But I think if I was the eldest I might be a bit more... How do I put it. Organised etc?
*Would you prefer to be the oldest or youngest? Why?* Hmm.... I don't mind. The only reason I'd prefer to be older was better life skills etc, but I like being the youngest because then I don't have to put up with the younger ones.
*What is it like being a middle child?* 
Dunno. But I've heard it feels like you're left out a lot.
*Did you get the benefits or negatives of any older or younger child by close age association?*
Umm no? But since I'm the youngest I got spoilt more, but the negative about it is my parents didn't do everything they did with my siblings.
*Are you, or were you, an adopted child or a child in foster care?*
No. But my family jokes around that I must have been adopted because I'm different from them..
*Are your siblings all the same sex or is there a mixture of genders?* Mix.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am the oldest of two—I have one younger brother.

I always liked being the oldest.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

First born.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I have two siblings. My sister is 1984, I'm 1987 and my brother is 1991. I'm middle child.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Preciselyd said:


> I have two siblings. My sister is 1984, I'm 1987 and my brother is 1991. I'm middle child.


Just noticed, the age spacing and gender ratio for your family is the exact same as mine.
GGB, 3 year interval between the first two, 4 year interval between the last two.
My sisters were born Oct '90 and Aug '93, and I was born Dec '97. I'm in the same position as your brother.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

SlyCooper97 said:


> Just noticed, the age spacing and gender ratio for your family is the exact same as mine.
> GGB, 3 year interval between the first two, 4 year interval between the last two.
> My sisters were born Oct '90 and Aug '93, and I was born Dec '97. I'm in the same position as your brother.


Aww bless, thank you for sharing. You're right about the interval and being in the same position as my brother. My parents see him as their little boy. He got away with a lot growing up in comparison to my sister and I. Was this the same experience for you and your sisters?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Preciselyd said:


> Aww bless, thank you for sharing. You're right about the interval and being in the same position as my brother. My parents see him as their little boy. He got away with a lot growing up in comparison to my sister and I. Was this the same experience for you and your sisters?


hehe yeah.
I was definitely way more spoiled and got away with a lot more than my sisters did.
My dad actually was pretty strict with me, but he wasn't around much, as he was in the military and went on deployment frequently. 
My mom was very lenient with me. Even my oldest sister was very lenient with me, I'd get on her nerves a lot, but she still saw me as a cute little brother, and wasn't a strict oldest sibling at all.
My middle sister however, was more willing to try to put me in my place, and we fought a lot growing up, though we also did get along on many occasions as well, and we played video games together a lot. 

We also lived for a while at my grandparents with an male cousin 5 years older than me whom was like a brother figure, he could've sometimes been mean like the typical older brother is, but we still played video games together every day, along with my middle sister.


----------

